# Was denkt ihr von dem PC?



## BloodSteam (30. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
ich diskutiere mit einer bestimmten Person die sich als "IT Spec" bezeichnet und andere Leute berät.

NEW BUILD IN PROGRESS -

binned and delidded intel i9 7900X 4.8GHz at 1.25v
2x evga 1080ti ftw3 elite
asus x299 prime deluxe motherboard
32GB of corsair dominator platinum ddr4 3200MHz in 8x4GB sticks
cablemod ram tops for said ram
2x Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 480mm Radiator 
PrimoChill CTR Hard Mount Phase II D5 pump / Reservoir 240mm
Alphacool Repack Dual Bayres to act as a filling system.
EK wb x299 monoblock for asus prime deluxe
2 x EK wb for evga 1080ti ftw3 elites with nickle backplates
alot of hardline fittings by Barrow
8x corsair hd120 rgb fans
3x corsair hd140 rgb fans
2x nzxt 6 fan hubs
case is a phantek enthoo primo in white.
samsung 250GB 960 evo nvme drive for OS
samsung 1TB 960 evo nvme for games etc in a aqua computer pcie converter/heatsink
samsung 120GB 850 evo ssd
samsung 250GB 850 evo ssd
WD Black 4TB HDD (mass storage)
seagate 1TB SSHD
evga supernova 1300w g2 80+gold
cablemod white cables for all connections
and a cablemod internal usb hub.


----------



## RubySoho (30. Oktober 2017)

Schöner pc....
und was willst du damit machen?


----------



## dreadkopp (30. Oktober 2017)

Yet another 'total overkill PC' ...

Die SSD-Schlacht is allerdings etwas wirr.... Netzteil ebenso etwas übertrieben


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2017)

Und wer empfiehlt heute noch ein SLI System?


----------



## DKK007 (30. Oktober 2017)

Wozu die 850 EVO SSDs und die verschiedenen HDDs?

Wenn schon: 
Samsung SSD 850 PRO 1TB, SATA (MZ-7KE1T0BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Western Digital WD Red 8TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Beim Netzteil würde ich zum P11 greifen:
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Oktober 2017)

Sieht aus wie ein anständiges System. Die SSDs sind ein bischen komisch aufgeteilt und kein HDD Raid. Die SSHD macht keinerlei Sinn. Soundkarte fehlt. Netzteil würde ich lieber was mit 1200W und Multirail nehmen.

Damit kann man auf jeden Fall ein paar FPS pumpen.  Diese Mainstream-Budget-Single-GPU-only-Systeme taugen halt nicht wirklich was, so ein System ist eine anständige Investition. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Beim Netzteil würde ich zum P11 greifen:
> be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Damit geht der Rechner auf jeden Fall aus. Mein System aus der Signatur zieht bereits 800W und meine CPU ist gegenüber einem 7900x quasi das ultimative Stromsparwunder.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Oktober 2017)

Also die 1080ti liegt bei um die 300W. Palit GTX 1080 Ti GameRock im Test: Gegenlaufer-Lufter mussen nachsitzen (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
Wenn man noch 150W für die CPU nimmt und 70W für den rest:
150W + 2*300W + 70W = 820W

Reicht  also aus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Oktober 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Also die 1080ti liegt bei um die 300W. Palit GTX 1080 Ti GameRock im Test: Gegenlaufer-Lufter mussen nachsitzen (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
> Wenn man noch 150W für die CPU nimmt und 70W für den rest:
> 150W + 2*300W + 70W = 820W
> 
> Reicht  also aus.


Ein 7900x mit 150W.  Vielleicht @ stock. Mit 70W für den Rest kommst du nicht mal ansatzweise hin. Da ist eine Wakü drin. Du musst außerdem rechnen das die Spannungswandler der CPU nur mit ca. 90% Effizienz arbeiten. Also Grundsätzlich CPU Watt x 1,10 = das was aus dem Netzteil kommen muss.  Bei 4,8Ghz würde ich die CPU in Richtung 250-300W schätzen.


----------



## blautemple (1. November 2017)

Was willst du denn jetzt völlig ohne Kontext von uns hören?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BloodSteam (1. November 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Was willst du denn jetzt völlig ohne Kontext von uns hören?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iSchrott mit Tapatalk



Was ich von euch hören möchte steht im Titel, sollte doch net so schwer sein oder?
Was für ein Kontext brauchst du? Frage ist einfach gestaltet damit du dich nicht irritiert fühlst.


Was ich von dem PC denke ist einfach: Geldverschwendung.

binned and delidded intel i9 7900X @ OC + Coolermaster TX4
1x evga 1080ti Strix
asus x299 prime deluxe motherboard
32GB DDR4 RAM (zb 3000mhz CL15 was normales.)
Coolermaster MasterBox 5
SanDisk Ultra II 240-480GB (OS+Games)
WD Purple 1-4TB HDD (Mülltonne)
BeQuiet P11 750-850W

Dass würde für jeden schon reichen... Dieser PC gehört einem "IT Spezialisten" der jedem NVME empfehlt anstatt eine normale 2.5" SSD die 2x günstiger ist per GB..


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2017)

Selbst ein Ryzen 7 oder CoffeLake i7 würde wohl für 99,9% der User reichen.


----------

